# Room Dimensions/Treatment



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Greetings

I have pretty much decided to get GIK room treatments for my basement, due to it being concrete and tiled floor I have quite alot I need to do. At this moment I have total control of length due to wall lockers that measure 4x2x6 but I am stuck with 12' width and 93" height....

Im planning to go with GIK at this moment, I have had a great conversation with Bpape and Im planning on getting kit #1 & #4, this with cover up pretty much front & back wall and leave me three locarions for side reflections. Also this will put me at a min price that keeps me from paying shipping.

I plan on running 7.2, I have dual PBU's and Im running Onix RS-450's x 4 and Im going to have SVS SSS for side surrounds. 

Im confused with room measurement though. At this time my room is 25' 9" long, and if I use the 38% rule this means I need to sit 116" from the front wall or back. If I use the front wall, then that means Im around 7' from my speakers...without having everything set up this seems aweful close...and this will be giving my RS450's only 18" or so of room "to breath". 

The center of my room is 154.5" and I have both of my PBU's "as of this moment" centers on the side walls. Using this setup I will have to place my SSS just in front of the PBU's center of measurent.....my second row of seating will acrually be behind my side surrounds for I do not want the loveseat to be in the center of the room "which should be a huge null correct?"

Im just looking for ideas, as I mentioned earlier I can shrink or increase the size of the room, I was trying to keep it at say 21-23-25 feet long sue to my width being 12'....is there an optimum lenght or setting? I noticed in the GIK room kit pictures it seems the couch is in the back 38" not the front???? Im just trying to have some questions answered before I set this up and have to start testing placement and measureing with REW and such.

Im sure more questions will come as after I hit submit....


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In a room that size, I would stay more toward the rear assuming the screen is large enough to support that with proper viewing angles and the restrictions of screen width vs speaker to wall distance on the sides.

The 38% is not a hard and fast rule, just a rule of thumb. 33-38% range usually ends up being the smoothest response pre-treatment. Every room is different though yours will be closer to theoretical given the massive surfaces. 

If you put your seated ear position for the first row at approx 16', that's around the 38% from rear wall (62% from front wall). That leaves you a nice amount of space behind that seating for the 2nd row and still stay away from the rear wall boundary and the associated bass buildup/muddiness. This all assumes the 25'9" length.

Bryan


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Bryan thanks for the response. It actually put my mind to ease. I cant wait to get the ball rolling. I figured I'd better make a new thread and post a little...I keep pm'n myself out of these give aways, lol!:rofl2:


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

bpape, I hope you see this for its in reference to the thread that I made mention of corner bass traps to the ceiling. 

Thread in reference

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/42742-help-home-theatre-treatments.html




My ceilings here are 7'8" and I'm going to be here until 2014 then its off to ??????. Most likely the States that will have the common 8' ceiling....so I'm wondering what to do here, if I should stick with just a single Tri for the corners until I head back or ??? With the dimensions of the room above and due to having a concrete bunker top to bottom, I was thinking of getting something like Kits 1 & 3, so that I can utilize a 246centered front and rear wall flanked to the left and right by 244's and have Tri's in each four corners. The two kits also provide 6 of the 242's that I could use for 1st & 2nd reflection on the sides and place two above "somehow" on the ceiling. I noticed in the other thread you mentioned 3 246's along the back wall spaced 6" apart "you didnt say anything about his front wall"....I was considering that as well, but was thinking maybe one centered front and rear flanked by the 242's would suffice...or would the 6's be better due to all the concrete? I do plan on having carpet/area rug between the AV equipment and seating area.


Any help with this or some ideas of what to do or not would be aprreciated...thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post a sketch of the room and/or some pictures so I can get a better feel for things?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Very crude attachment...

Basically I have reinforced concrete all around, with tile floor. The size of the viewing area is 25'9" L x 12' W x 7' 8" H. The seating area will be 116" from back wall which is 38% +/-. The speakers / tv and such I can move quite a bit for there will be no furniture in this room but a couch and love seat and my audio video equipment. I also have moved my PBU's centered on the front and rear wall at this time for even in a concrete bunker I got a pretty good REW graph utilizing MultEQ-XT and the ASEQ.

Its a empty room pretty much right now...all the wooden wall lockers are filled with clothes and or lines, and there is enough space on top for all of my speaker boxes that I filled with blankets and towels so there is very little light from the rest of the room coming from the top of the wall lockers.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would likely just stick with the standard sized things for now given the fact you'll be coming back to the states. 242 panels for side wall reflections. Some thicker panels on the rear 'wall'

Front wall is ideally 100% dead for reflections but that's not really feasible for you given the situation. The speakers will be far enough away that there won't be any boundary interactions to address.

Bryan


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, sounds good. I'm sure I'll be chatting with you again before I place my order.



*Semper Fi*


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I just went and played around with your site...as long as the free shipping offer is around I would get more for my $ if I get the Kit 1 & 3. 

That'll work.:T


----------

